# Top 5 Geckos To Keep



## Vixen (Jun 1, 2008)

Thought i'd make a gecko thread to go with the top 5 snakes thread. Lets see what everyone has their eye on!

1. Nephrurus Amyae

2. Nephrurus Asper

3. Nephrurus Levis Pilbarensis

4. Diplodactylus Granariensis

5. Diplodactylus Galeatus


----------



## warren63 (Jun 1, 2008)

OMG you are a mind Reader was thinking the same thign when i saw that thread today.
Only want a few at the moment.
1. Oedura Gemmatta
2.Oedura Coggeri
3. Oedura Lesuerii
Yes i have Oedura fever LOL


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jun 1, 2008)

cool exactly the same as u guys


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 1, 2008)

NT O.Marmorata
O.Gemmartta
WA O. Marmorata
Katherine spiney tails


----------



## Twiggz (Jun 1, 2008)

1. N.Amyae
2. N.Asper
3. S.Elderi
4. D.Galeatus
5. P.Lindneri


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jun 1, 2008)

There's only one Australian gecko that I would like to keep.

1. Nephrurus Amyae
2. Nephrurus Amyae
3. Nephrurus Amyae
4. Nephrurus Amyae
5. Nephrurus Amyae


----------



## Rocket (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm assuming this thread is about what species you'd most desire to keep and not the top 5 you have kept so I'll say..

1. Carphodactylus laevis
2. Pseudothecadactylus lindneri
3. Cyrtodactylus louisiadensis
4. Nephrurus levis (can't beat the good old knobbie)
5. Oedura filicipoda


----------



## Vixen (Jun 1, 2008)

Yep its for what you want =)


----------



## luke.r.s (Jun 1, 2008)

mine would be, N levis levis
amyae
asper
chamilion gecko spl?
giant cave gecko

if i was overseas their would be a few more on their too but the aussies would still be at the top


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 2, 2008)

N Wheeleri (both)
N Amyae
N Asper
N pilbarensis
N Levis


----------



## mistymtn (Jun 2, 2008)

1. N. Stellatus
2. N. Levis (Jellybean)
3 N. Amyae
4.N. Deleani
5. N. Wheeleri

If anyone has any available this season, Pm me. I will be very interested


----------



## geckoman1985 (Jul 30, 2008)

*gecko man 1985*

i like geckos that much that i chose 10

1. nephrurus levis pilbarensis
2.nephrurus asper
3.nephrurus wheeleri cinctus
4.oedura castelnaul
5.oedura filicipoda
6.oedura tryoni
7.underwoodisaurus milii
8.pseudothecadatylus lindneri
9.diplodactyuls vittaus
10.nephrurus deleani

ops was that 11 

11. hemidactylus fernatus asian house gecko

lol


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 30, 2008)

*1. N.Amyae*
*2. Carphodactylus laevis*
*3. N.Asper*
*4. Diplodactylus galeatus*
*5. Oedura coggeri*


----------



## Jakee (Jul 30, 2008)

Everysingle nephrurus


----------

